# Chocolates in the Derby



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

A long debate in another forum peaked my interest about the strength of recent chocolates in the field trial game. My interest is namely in the derby we all know about ammo's spectacular derby career but what other chocolates have made it high on the derby list. What chocolate males have the most derby points and how many did they get?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Clayton Taylor is running a really nice chocolate male right now named Maestro. I think he has 30 derby points and hasn't aged out.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

As a chocolate luvah myself, I am interested in responses to this post too.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> Clayton Taylor is running a really nice chocolate male right now named Maestro. I think he has 30 derby points and hasn't aged out.


30 is correct including his win this past weekend at central minnesota


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Last year another Roux x Tyra placed on the derby list I beleive with 17 points or so in limited action and amateur handled and trained.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Ask Jeff Lyons about his 50+ derby point, FC/AFC 3 time National Am qualifier nearing 50 all age points 
Dk


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Dave who was this Chocolate pup was he a male? I've heard of Maestro and am curious how close he is to competing with the best of the best Chocolates in the derby.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Garduck said:


> Dave who was this Chocolate pup was he a male? I've heard of Maestro and am curious how close he is to competing with the best of the best Chocolates in the derby.


FC /AFC REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. (Jinx Female)

FC/AFC REBEL RIDGE COSMIC RISE 'N FALL MH. (Tide Male)

the later having the better career in the derby per entry express


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Me Bad - real bad - Op asked about Choco dogs in derby. 
Jinx is choco but near 7. Still a nice choco though 
Dk


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Dave you gave what I was looking for I want to know how many points the top chocolate derby dogs of all time have


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems to be more of them around doing well, last few years; I think the breedings are getting and will continue to get much better. I watch the west coast. There's a coco dog; made Derby list in AZ this year; Jammed a Qual a week back. Same owner has another coco male, coming pretty close to enough points for AFC. There's a Pirate Pup I like, he's got a Qual 1st and other placements, MH 6 for 6, I have no idea what he did in derby, knowing the owner he probably did something . There's an Ammo sibling with an Amateur Win, northern CA. I haven't been able to see him run yet, pretty sure he was on the D. List. Also an Ammo sibling QAA HRCH MH, in AZ. I'm pretty sure Ammo has a bunch of siblings with QAA, who are working their way up in FT w/ points & hunt test titles. A friend has a young AFC Tick male, running really nice HRCH-MH good record, jammed every derby he ran, and doing well in the Qual. Another friend has 2 males QAA, running and finishing the Am. (completely different breedings). The Thing about all these chocolate dogs, is they are young (1-4yrs), and will need some age before we'll really see what they'll be able to do, but there's definitely several of them with potential. Most are owner-handler, trained and ran; also seems that most cross venues FT & HT, most are even good looking structural dogs.

Derby list is cool, You've got to have the potential-time-resources and drive to campaign; however when I'm looking at dogs I prefer to think long term, a FC-AFC chocolate dog is still a rare animal; but I bet it's not gonna be as rare in a few years.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I am curious why this question ? You can find the answers in Retriever Performance Books of various years or Entry Express.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Probably because I didnt know how to find out for myself! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Where do you find this in entry express


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

You find the chocolate dog , look up his/her name and his performance record. Retriever Performance Books (various years) from Retriever Field Trial News ..Milwaukee , WI. Also go to gooddoginfo.com.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't found a good way to find which ones are chocolate in order to tell and as long as I don't know the names of the top dogs I have no where to start searches.


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

We have been lucky with chocolates . FC /AFC Rebel Ridge's Devil's Luck MH she had 26 derby points. Jinx ended her career with 70 all age points . Qualified for 3 national ams.
FC /AFC Rebel Ridge cosmic rise'n Fall MH had 36 points has 45 all age points ! Qualified for 3 National Am.
Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka DoIt MH! 15 derby points ! Qualifying win 
Watch out for Stormy and Rash in 2015 in derby


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Garduck said:


> Dave you gave what I was looking for I want to know how many points the top chocolate derby dogs of all time have


Isn't the all time high point derby dog a Chocolate? 140+ derby points in an era when 70-80 points gets high point.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Garduck said:


> I haven't found a good way to find which ones are chocolate in order to tell and as long as I don't know the names of the top dogs I have no where to start searches.


Just go to Entry Express and go into the field trial schedule. Look at the Derby placements and click on the placing dogs. That will bring up info on the dog receiving points including breed and color. You can then click on the past results tab to see how the dog has done in other trials. In a half hour you could learn a lot.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I am new to trials but was able to see that chocolate dog maestro run and he is pretty impressive. Runs super hard and stepped on every bird I saw him sent for. The owner Mr Haas was super nice aswell


----------



## Taterboy (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the male chocolate, referenced by Huntem Up, that is also a product of Deb Wehners breeding program (Breeder of Ammo). The dog in my avatar is Magic Bloux Marker and despite being chocolate was on the 2011 and 2012 Derby list. Bloux earned 17 derby points before his derby career ended at 18 months of age due to injury. After ten months of rehab he won the Q in his first trial back to competition. On his third birthday he won an Amatuer, I may be biased but I think they can make pretty good dogs.

Chris


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a heck of a dog there, Tater. I just got an FC Elwood X GRHRCH UH Diva MH pup. Be nice to see him start out his career (minus injury) like that!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

REBEL RIDGE FARMS said:


> Watch out for Stormy and Rash in 2015 in derby


Who are Stormy and Rash out of? I keep track of chocolates, and I haven't been watching the Rebel ridge dogs near enough .


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Taterboy said:


> I have the male chocolate, referenced by Huntem Up, that is also a product of Deb Wehners breeding program (Breeder of Ammo). The dog in my avatar is Magic Bloux Marker and despite being chocolate was on the 2011 and 2012 Derby list. Bloux earned 17 derby points before his derby career ended at 18 months of age due to injury. After ten months of rehab he won the Q in his first trial back to competition. On his third birthday he won an Amatuer, I may be biased but I think they can make pretty good dogs.
> 
> Chris


Come on Chris, I mentioned him first above 

Gotta keep them Ty x Roux pups together

Sorry my choco didn't run derby's, just HT


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Y'all have pics of these dogs or that maestro dog?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Look up Walking By Faith Retrievers http://www.walkbyfaithretrievers.com/

This is Danny Hass and Maestro.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Or the bottom picture on his trainer's, Clayton Taylor, website & Facebook page:

http://www.muddypawsretrievers.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Muddy-Paws-Retrievers/280020685463149?fref=ts


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

I went with this line...and the dog that some/most would say started it all (for chocolates) Barracuda Blue was a Champion among Champions!!!!! http://silvercreekkennel.com/ 

To answer you question about his line a modest 35 derby points...but damn those titles!!!!!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Jean Wu's FC AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee (Jacki) is a really nice choclate female. She had a decent Derby career with 3 2nd place finishes and 2 JAMS. She won the Open at Tall Pines earlier this month. She may be the fatest dog I've ever seen run. 

RD


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Charlie Tyson you did a great job w/your dogs /Blue and Ryder. We competed 3X in the early 90s AA Blue VS Chip and mid 1999 Derby 1X Ryder VS Hawk ..Chocolates. My compliment to you was I bought a good pup out of Ryder (Fargo , ND) who became a 3 tour IED dog. I still compliment you for your chocolate efforts. The newbies need to know.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Luke T said:


> The owner Mr Haas was super nice aswell


You must have confused Danny with someone else!!!!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

I've trained with Danny and Maestro several times this spring and he is the "Real Deal". What I really like about him are his line manners (very stoic) and his consenstancy. If you look back even at a earlier age Maestro and Danny were Jamming and finishing a lot of Derbies. His body of work so far has been impressive. 

I'm hoping to do a breeding this fall to Maestro with Pearl my Roux X Tiara dog. This would be an FC AFC Drake X FC AFC Roux breeding and would be a dirrect line breeding on Barricuda Blue and Ryder. 

RD


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you certain you want to line breed on chocolate?


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

jeff evans said:


> Are you certain you want to line breed on chocolate?


Jeff,

If it is two quality animals with all the health clearances I do not see why not. I visted extensively with a Professor of Reproductive Sciences from Oklahoma State Univ. Vet School and he had no issues with it and said it was a fairly common occurence in livestock and other sporting breds of dogs such as Pointers. 

RD


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

jeff evans said:


> Are you certain you want to line breed on chocolate?


A lot of chocolate dogs and performance labs (in general) are way closer bred than that . Roux & Drake are brothers (true), but their lines are pretty spread out in general. Plus the dams bring in 1/2 Tyra and Bonny are far removed from the Cuda Line; and very far removed from each other. Kissing cousins, but I'd rather see that than dogs who line up identically top and bottom 2-3 generations back. I'd probably watch Meastro, (got to see all the health clearances) got to see what he's gonna do in the higher stakes; before I committed to breeding. But the only thing I'd hesitate with such a cross (on paper) would be the choc to choc; However are you gonna get black pups from something like that?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Most of the people in Oklahoma are linebred so why not with the pups? Hahaha just kidding
kinda


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Steve Ferguson has been quite successful with the brown dogs in Derbies. Every chocolate he has owned has been on the Derby List with the exception of his first dog AFC Brinks Bingo (qualified for two National AM's). His latest two Molly and Buster were both on the Derby List with more than 20 points each, and both with Q wins before two years of age. Look for his new pup coming soon.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

how does a dog with 17 derby points make the derby list 2 years? aren't 10 points required to be on the derby list?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Um, the points don't go away.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

Correct, and he said his dog has 17 derby points in the career. .....I'm not great at math but....


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Once u are on the list you are on the list. He didn't say he was at the top of the derby list 2 years.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

So if make the derby list in 2011, u are on the derby list in 2012 regardless of 10 points or not? Just wondering if I'm missing something, sounds like a nice dog though , too bad for that injury though


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, once u are on the list you are on it till dog reaches 2. You don't have to get another 10 points to get on derby list the next year if your dog hasn't turned 2 yet


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Don Brawley runs a very nice chocolate, Choco, that made the derby list and I believe only needs 1/2 point for his FC/AFC. He also has a very nice young female from my breeding that was on the list and has an Am placement at only 2 years old.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Gunners Up said:


> Jeff,
> 
> If it is two quality animals with all the health clearances I do not see why not. I visted extensively with a Professor of Reproductive Sciences from Oklahoma State Univ. Vet School and he had no issues with it and said it was a *fairly common occurence in livestock and other sporting breds of dogs such as Pointers.
> *
> RD


I don't know what the dominant gene is in a pointer but Chocolate is a recessive gene, just a though...Love a great chocolate, but dont believe "line Breeding" on chocolate lines in a great idea?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Maestro won again today


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Does that make 35 is he tied with tide?


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Luke T said:


> Maestro won again today


6 weeks and 22 points away from "babe" if it gets close i bet they start double staking him


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

GLEN LAKE F-ONE-O-WONDER -Voodoo was high derby point for chocolate couple years ago. He is QAA now. 21 points i believe.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

You can also look up choc dogs on Retriever Results. Go to Milestones, select Derby list, sort by color.


----------

